# Need Advice on 8month Doe



## MrsWildside (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi everyone!
I'm new to this website and a little new at owning goats; I've never owned young goats before, so the question might seem a little "scatter-brained".. So I'm just going to basically describe what is going on...

I have a beautiful Doeling, Gompers, she just turned 9 months (made a mistake in the title)....

She's a Nigerian Dwarf/Saanen breed. When we got her last month, she was super mild and quiet. Never made a peep except for a soft bleat...

Just last week, I started to notice a gel-like goop by her little "misses".

Then a day after that, I noticed she was becoming aggressive and irritable towards her sister (but refuses to leave her side); biting on her ear, putting her front legs on her back, bucking at her when they eat...

And just today, she's been bleating like crazy! Her bleats are loud, and after she does a loud bleat, she sounds like she's snorting or something....

And according to my husband, her "misses" is puffy...

Also, she's been trying to run over into my neighbors yard...why? Well, they have goats too... Not sure what kind, but either way... They have goats. And my girls are always talking to them.

Anyway, I'm sorry that this is so scatter-brained, but I'm really at a loss. **sigh**

She's very perky, has an appetite, doesn't look like she has bloat...

Any information would be VERY much appreciated!!


----------



## norseofcourse (Jan 19, 2016)

Welcome to BYH and congrats on your new goats!  I have sheep myself, but I'm going to make a wild guess that your doe is in heat.

If you have pictures to share we'd love to see them!


----------



## MrsWildside (Jan 19, 2016)

norseofcourse said:


> Welcome to BYH and congrats on your new goats!  I have sheep myself, but I'm going to make a wild guess that your doe is in heat.
> 
> If you have pictures to share we'd love to see them!




Thank you so much for the fast reply!!! What do you suggest I do to help her along with this? Does it pass? It is such a startling event and I don't want her to be frustrated


----------



## norseofcourse (Jan 19, 2016)

MrsWildside said:


> Thank you so much for the fast reply!!! What do you suggest I do to help her along with this? Does it pass? It is such a startling event and I don't want her to be frustrated


It will pass, but I don't know details (and like I said it's a wild guess), so hopefully some goat folks will chime in soon!  @Southern by choice @babsbag @Goatgirl47 @OneFineAcre and I know there's a bunch of others.

Are you planning to breed either of your goats?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 19, 2016)

They stay in heat for a day or two varies by goat
She will come in heat every 21 days unless she is bred
Now Saanens are seasonal breeders fall and winter but Nigerians are year round but their heats aren't as strong in spring and summer
I would guess if not bred yours will slow down in March and then start back in Sept but hard to say for sure


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 19, 2016)

Greetings @MrsWildside  !  Seems like your initial question has been answered. Glad you joined the site! When you get a chance, there's a whole lot of good info over on the goat threads... Make yourself comfy and enjoy . Lots of great goatie folks here too, so if you have a problem or question you just can't seem to get answered, just post away. Someone will get back to you pretty quick!


----------



## MrsWildside (Jan 19, 2016)

norseofcourse said:


> It will pass, but I don't know details, so hopefully some goat folks will chime in soon!  @Southern by choice @babsbag @Goatgirl47 @OneFineAcre and I know there's a bunch of others.
> 
> Are you planning to breed either of your goats?



@norseofcourse : yes, I would like to breed them at some point.. I'm just a little too new at the moment, and it wouldn't be fair to them to have a complete newbie breed them. Going to wait a little longer till I feel confident enough to do it!  



norseofcourse said:


> It will pass, but I don't know details (and like I said it's a wild guess), so hopefully some goat folks will chime in soon!  @Southern by choice @babsbag @Goatgirl47 @OneFineAcre and I know there's a bunch of others.
> 
> Are you planning to breed either of your goats?


----------



## MrsWildside (Jan 20, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> They stay in heat for a day or two varies by goat
> She will come in heat every 21 days unless she is bred
> Now Saanens are seasonal breeders fall and winter but Nigerians are year round but their heats aren't as strong in spring and summer
> I would guess if not bred yours will slow down in March and then start back in Sept but hard to say for sure



Thank you so much for your reply! I feel kinda bad that she will miss out for her first "heat," but it would be bad for her if someone as new as me just went ahead and let her get possibly pregnant.. What do you make of her her "grunting" noises? is that a normal trait for a doe in heat? 

What she does is bleat, and after a bleat, she does like a "gulp-grunt" sound... I've never heard anything like it before.. any thoughts?


----------



## MrsWildside (Jan 20, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> Greetings @MrsWildside  !  Seems like your initial question has been answered. Glad you joined the site! When you get a chance, there's a whole lot of good info over on the goat threads... Make yourself comfy and enjoy . Lots of great goatie folks here too, so if you have a problem or question you just can't seem to get answered, just post away. Someone will get back to you pretty quick!



Thank you SO MUCH for the welcome!!  I have been so focused on making my girls comfortable that I havent had a chance to really sit back and read all the amazing threads that this site has to offer! I am sincerely going to keep up with this and keep up with progress posts of my girls! Thank you again for the awesome welcome!!!


----------



## animalmom (Jan 20, 2016)

That grunting/snorting sound your doe is making is part of being in heat.  I have Nigerian Dwarfs and the snorting sound is usually what my girls do first before the tail flagging and boy calling.

A big howdy and welcome to you from the Great Lone Star State, where the stars at night are big and bright.  Glad to have you here!  Grab yourself a beverage from yonder table and come sit.  Goaties plot ways to confuse, alarm and panic their humans.  I think they get together and tell stories to each other about how they got their mommies to go crazy... and then they go do something that is absolutely adorable.

Hang in there and your girl with return to her normal charming self.  Right now she is in hormone overload... or as Nina Simone might say, she wants some sugar...

And, how about some pictures of your goaties?  We are all very much addicted to ooooohing and aaaaaaahing over other folks goaties and other animals.  Please and thank you very much!


----------



## Devonviolet (Jan 20, 2016)

Welcome MrsWildside, from another Texan, who loves her goats!

I, too, have Nigerian Dwarfs. However, mine are all wethers. So, I don't have any experience with does in heat. That will, hopefully, come this Summer. I plan to get me some of them there dairy goats. 

I'm looking for a couple local MiniManchas, but may have to breed my own. Time will tell. 

Again, .  You've come to the right place for advise on raising your goats. A nicer bunch of goat owners, you will never find elsewhere!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jan 20, 2016)

from Vermont. The choice to breed now should be based on her size & condition..Some wait until they are over a year and some people wait until almost two. Read read read on kidding & goats in general. There is so much information on here you will never run out of research...grab the coffee. Be prepared for losses along the way and they hit you hard!  I couldn't be happier that I discovered my love(addiction) to goats.Even on the cold winter days they all warm my heart.


----------



## MrsWildside (Jan 20, 2016)

animalmom said:


> That grunting/snorting sound your doe is making is part of being in heat.  I have Nigerian Dwarfs and the snorting sound is usually what my girls do first before the tail flagging and boy calling.
> 
> A big howdy and welcome to you from the Great Lone Star State, where the stars at night are big and bright.  Glad to have you here!  Grab yourself a beverage from yonder table and come sit.  Goaties plot ways to confuse, alarm and panic their humans.  I think they get together and tell stories to each other about how they got their mommies to go crazy... and then they go do something that is absolutely adorable.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the reply and the warm welcome!
I am super relieved to hear that its a normal sound for her to make! When she started making those sounds, I was so worried that she was sick! So what a huge relief! 

Love the Nina Simone reference!

Going to try to post a photo of my girls.. hope it works!


----------



## MrsWildside (Jan 20, 2016)

goats&moregoats said:


> from Vermont. The choice to breed now should be based on her size & condition..Some wait until they are over a year and some people wait until almost two. Read read read on kidding & goats in general. There is so much information on here you will never run out of research...grab the coffee. Be prepared for losses along the way and they hit you hard!  I couldn't be happier that I discovered my love(addiction) to goats.Even on the cold winter days they all warm my heart.



Thank you for the reply and the welcome!!

Yes, I plan on waiting until a little later on when they are at least a year and a half! I can wait for that adventure! 
I was given an older male buck a few years back, but lost him to an unknown ailment .. I refuse to let that happen again!


----------



## MrsWildside (Jan 20, 2016)

Devonviolet said:


> Welcome MrsWildside, from another Texan, who loves her goats!
> 
> I, too, have Nigerian Dwarfs. However, mine are all wethers. So, I don't have any experience with does in heat. That will, hoefully, come this Summer. I plan to get me some of them there dairy goats.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for the welcome!!
Mini Manchas are so sweet! I'm not sure I've seen them here in Hawaii, but you never know! There is a farm that has a gorgeous Gypsy Vanner! I look forward to reading more and meeting fellow animal lovers!! Thank you again!!!


----------



## Devonviolet (Jan 20, 2016)

Awwwww!  It looks like she has a flower necklace.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Jan 20, 2016)

I agree with the others, your doe is in heat. 
One of my goats, before she was bred and when she was in heat, would yell at the top of her lungs if I ever went out of the pasture.  Like @OneFineAcre said, she will stay in heat for 1-2 days, and every 18-21 days she will cycle. 

Your goats are _very_ pretty!


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 20, 2016)

Pretty goats! Thanks for sharing the pic!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jan 21, 2016)

Yes thanks for the picture, we can never get enough. Very nice looking girls.


----------



## MrsWildside (Jan 23, 2016)

I thought I had written a reply.. hmm.. 
I just wanted to thank you all for the warm welcome and for the amazing words of wisdom!
I look forward to sharing more of my crazy new adventures with you all and can't wait to read all of yours!!!


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 23, 2016)

I love the name of your goat gompers


----------



## MrsWildside (Jan 23, 2016)

luvmypets said:


> I love the name of your goat gompers



Thank you! 
She was named after a goat I saw in a cartoon... but she's actually living up to her name!


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 23, 2016)

MrsWildside said:


> Thank you!
> She was *named after a goat I saw in a cartoon*... but she's actually living up to her name!


I know


----------

